# Keja kennels



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi!

Here are a few threads mentioning Keja kennels, and i'll tag @Countryboy since they've met the owner of the kennels and some of their dogs









Keja Kennels


I've seen a couple members briefly mention Keja Kennels, but was wondering if anyone has had any personal experience purchasing a poodle from them? Their website hasn't been updated for a while, but I know that's pretty common. From their website, they seem to show their dog, have been doing...




www.poodleforum.com













Anyone know these breeders: Tinkilee, Keja, Tyramara...


I was wondering if anyone knows anything at all about the background and reputation of these breeders: Tinkilee, Keja, Tyramara, Cavri, Adanac or Kisbur Any feedback would be appreciated! THanks!




www.poodleforum.com





They seem very reputable! I cant find their website, cant look at FB right now, haven't bought from them but it seems like it will be a good experience

here is the breeder directory 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## mandy1010 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ava. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here are a few threads mentioning Keja kennels, and i'll tag @Countryboy since they've met the owner of the kennels and some of their dogs
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------

